# My Other Pets.



## angelcrossmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

I have 13 pets in all. 

4 Dogs
4 Rats
3 Fish
1 Cat
1 Turtle

I don't have pics of my ratties yet, so here are some pics of my other pets. 


Dora 

```
<a href="[url]http://angelcrossmarie.buzznet.com/user/photos/meet-sparklez/?id=41554391"[/url] ><img src="[url]http://cdn.buzznet.com/assets/users16/angelcrossmarie/default/meet-sparklez--large-msg-121807932816.jpg"[/url] border="0" alt="Meet Sparklez. - Photo Hosted at Buzznet" title="Meet Sparklez. - Photo Hosted at Buzznet" /></a>
```
I think she was bought illegally and released into the wild because it's illegal to buy her breed this small and she's not native to Mississippi, which is where my cousin found her) Also, I don't know how we ended up naming her Dora, as I reallly don't know *it's* sex. 

Gigi 

```
<a href="[url]http://angelcrossmarie.buzznet.com/user/photos/gigi/?id=36732001"[/url] ><img src="[url]http://cdn.buzznet.com/assets/users16/angelcrossmarie/default/gigi--large-msg-121160944729.jpg"[/url] border="0" alt="GiGi - Photo Hosted at Buzznet" title="GiGi - Photo Hosted at Buzznet" /></a>
```
I got her from my brother-in-law's brother, who got her from his wife's brother, who threw her and her pups out into the street. I got her and one puppy (because the wife wanted to keep the other one "because it was cute"...it ended up growing into a funny looking mutt who she tossed out into the yard...the dumb....butt.) Anywho, the pup I got disappeared a long time ago. *sadface* She had one litter with me on accident and I've gotten her fixed since then. 



Starcrunch

```
<a href="[url]http://angelcrossmarie.buzznet.com/user/photos/starcrunch/?id=36730291"[/url] ><img src="[url]http://cdn.buzznet.com/assets/users16/angelcrossmarie/default/starcrunch--large-msg-121160817572.jpg"[/url] border="0" alt="Starcrunch - Photo Hosted at Buzznet" title="Starcrunch - Photo Hosted at Buzznet" /></a>
```
She was an SPCA adoptee, we never actually call her Starcrunch. She's "Kitty" mostly. She was fixed when we got her, thank God. She mostly likes to sleep and cuddle. She'll sllep on my face if I let her. :



Tardo

```
<a href="[url]http://angelcrossmarie.buzznet.com/user/photos/le-daddeh/?id=44420181"[/url] ><img src="[url]http://cdn.buzznet.com/assets/users16/angelcrossmarie/default/le-daddeh--large-msg-122251206359.jpg"[/url] border="0" alt="Le Daddeh - Photo Hosted at Buzznet" title="Le Daddeh - Photo Hosted at Buzznet" /></a>
```
He was the first small dog I'd ever had. He hooked me into loving chihuahuahs, even though he's not technically one himself. He was a Christmas present to me form my sister, who's Chihuahuah accidentally got pregnant by a tiny little mutt. He ended up beign my Mom's right hand pooch though, I think he resents me for treating him like a girl from the first part of his life. Lulz. 



Sadie

```
<a href="[url]http://angelcrossmarie.buzznet.com/user/photos/le-mommeh/?id=44420111"[/url] ><img src="[url]http://cdn.buzznet.com/assets/users16/angelcrossmarie/default/le-mommeh--large-msg-122251148421.jpg"[/url] border="0" alt="Le Mommeh - Photo Hosted at Buzznet" title="Le Mommeh - Photo Hosted at Buzznet" /></a>
```
 She is Gigi and Tardo's daughter. She's only ever had one litter (by Tardo *headsmack*) but I havent' gotten her fixed yet. She's really submissive and gets bullied by gigi alot. She cuddles and sometimes pees when you yell at her. Bless her heart. 


Annie/Anneford







She's new. I "rescued" (stole) her from my (IMHO) sadistic sister. (not the one who gave me Tardo, they are total polar opposites) My sister somehow doesn't believe in spaying and neutering. She just allows her dog to give birth over and over again to unwanted puppies. She has no problems with "getting rid" of the puppies after they're weaned. By that I mean, she waits for them to depend on her for food then she kills them. *It's horrible, I know. I hate her. ANYWAY. Annie is totally sweet. She cuddles with all the littel dogs, even though she's only a puppy and is three times as big as them. She's probably the biggest wimp of them all, scared of thunderstorms and other cute stuff like that. ;D She does have a slight nipping problem(as in she bites playfully if you get her excited), but we're working on it. 


So there you go. I don't have any pictures of my fist, but I have a black moor, one gold goldfish, and one white goldfish.


----------



## angelcrossmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

Hmmm. I don't know how to post pics here. Anyone wanna tell me? Lol. I posted the HTML codes. 

???


----------



## DracheDame (Feb 11, 2009)




----------

